# failed to start isc-dhcp44-server



## oleg (Aug 11, 2018)

```
newsyslog -v
/var/log/dhcpd.log <5J>: size (Kb): 1 [1] --> trimming log....
Pause 1 second(s) between signals
Notified daemon pid 51675 = /var/run/dhcpd.pid
```
after that

```
Hungup
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/isc-dhcpd: WARNING: failed to start dhcpd
```
Нelp me please.


----------



## `Orum (Aug 18, 2018)

IIRC isc-dhcpd is unlike any other daemon I know of, in that if you send it SIGHUP it will *not* reload the configuration/handles, it will just die.  That said, this is behavior is intentional according the developers, so the best way to reload it is simply `service isc-dhcpd restart`.  There should be a way to perform this from within newsyslog(8), but I don't recall how off the top of my head.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2018)

As far as I know you don't need to 'kick' the dhcpd because it logs through syslog itself. So it's not dhcpd that has the file opened, it's syslogd(8).


----------



## oleg (Aug 25, 2018)

Thank you very much for your help! It was necessary to remove /var/run/dhcpd/dhcpd.pid from /etc/newsyslog.conf


----------

